
Apple Seeds First Public Beta of macOS Big Sur to Public Beta Testers - aspenmayer
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/08/06/macos-big-sur-public-beta/
======
jdeibele
Warning if you want to switch from developer beta to public beta: it wants to
download the full 12.3 GB file.

I saw this after installing developer beta 4 (3.67 GB), which installed
relatively easily. Beta 3 required me to create a flash drive as well as clear
off 52 GB of space. Which is not so easy if you buy small built-in SSD from
Apple.

Also, booting off a flash drive requires you to run System Security Utility so
you can boot off an external drive instead of the T2-controlled internal SSD.

I've been extremely happy with the look and feel of Big Sur and the only
program that I'm having compatibility issues with is Google Backup and Sync.
Other programs - Firefox, Carbon Copy Cloner, Dropbox, HomeBrew - are being
updated fast enough that there was an issue with Beta 1 for a couple of days
or not any issues at all.

